# ACV w/Mother



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone use Apple Cider Vinegar with mother? I have been told this is good for upset stomachs but know next to nothing about it. Heck, I am not sure what the mother ingredient is! Anyhow, just curious to se if anyone uses this stuff and what for. Does it work and what in the world is mother lol????


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

"Mother' is the mother which starts the process. It's the stuff you can seeing hanging out at the bottom of the bottle of unpasturized vinegar.
Regular Apple Cider vinegar works the same as the ACV with the mother.
It is said that daily use of ACV and Raw Honey will keep joints healthy, heart strong, and digestion complete.
ACV helps our bodies better extract vitamins and minerals from the foods we consume.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Mother is cellulose containing enzymes produced by the bacteria that fermented the vinegar. I believe when you buy vinegar with mother (Bragg), it shows the vinegar is still alive. 

Most people don't make enough stomach acid. Using vinegar is one way to increase stomach acid. HCL is another. I take 2 hcl pills with every meal (when I remember). What people call acid indigestion is usually a result of not enough acid rather than too much.

Plus acv with the mother has lots of other health benefits. Check the bragg's web site for more info.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Mother is cellulose containing enzymes produced by the bacteria that fermented the vinegar. I believe when you buy vinegar with mother (Bragg), it shows the vinegar is still alive.
> 
> Most people don't make enough stomach acid. Using vinegar is one way to increase stomach acid. HCL is another. I take 2 hcl pills with every meal (when I remember). What people call acid indigestion is usually a result of not enough acid rather than too much.
> 
> Plus acv with the mother has lots of other health benefits. Check the bragg's web site for more info.


That is an interesting tidbit about the acid indigestion. I woul dhave thought for sure that it ment you had to much lol... I wen t ahead and purchased some just to see what all the hype is about and have now used 2 times. The taste isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would it be. Not a great taste but when mixed with water it is tolerable. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

marinemomtatt said:


> "Mother' is the mother which starts the process. It's the stuff you can seeing hanging out at the bottom of the bottle of unpasturized vinegar.
> Regular Apple Cider vinegar works the same as the ACV with the mother.
> It is said that daily use of ACV and Raw Honey will keep joints healthy, heart strong, and digestion complete.
> ACV helps our bodies better extract vitamins and minerals from the foods we consume.


I didn't know I was supposed to add honey to it as well. Now when you raw honey what exactly does that mean?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the Mother left over from a qt of Braggs. Can I make more using this? If so, how?


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I have the Mother left over from a qt of Braggs. Can I make more using this? If so, how?


I wish I could to tell you but unfortunately I have no idea. Didn't the mother pour out with the rest of the ACV?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

When making ACV you need to use raw apple juice, you don`t need to use the mother (It will make it`s own) but it will speed up the process. All you need to do is put your apple juice in a glass jar, pour in the mother, put a ballon over the top. Or you can put cheese cloth over it, and set in the basement in a cool dark place and forget about it for two months. Never seal tight, as this will make the jar blow up. You can then cap it after it has gone threw the fermintation process. The sediment will settle out on the bottom then the mother will form on the top, then it will also settle to the bottom, it will then forn another film on the top. You can take a small hose to stick down into the jar between the film layers and take off the ACV. This is good stuff and will be more than the 5% acid store bought vinegar. You can keep putting some of the old ACV in with new apple juice to keep making new ACV. Anymore questions please ask.> Thanks Marc


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

springvalley said:


> When making ACV you need to use raw apple juice, you don`t need to use the mother (It will make it`s own) but it will speed up the process. All you need to do is put your apple juice in a glass jar, pour in the mother, put a ballon over the top. Or you can put cheese cloth over it, and set in the basement in a cool dark place and forget about it for two months. Never seal tight, as this will make the jar blow up. You can then cap it after it has gone threw the fermintation process. The sediment will settle out on the bottom then the mother will form on the top, then it will also settle to the bottom, it will then forn another film on the top. You can take a small hose to stick down into the jar between the film layers and take off the ACV. This is good stuff and will be more than the 5% acid store bought vinegar. You can keep putting some of the old ACV in with new apple juice to keep making new ACV. Anymore questions please ask.> Thanks Marc


Thats pretty interesting and I appreciate you sharing that. I have been using the stuff for about a week now and I gotta tell you I do feel a more energized. however, I made need to cut back on it a bit as I have noticed that I am getting in the bed later than normal and not sleeping sound when I do fall to sleep. Instead of taking it twice a day, I may opt to just take it in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

wildcat6 said:


> Thats pretty interesting and I appreciate you sharing that. I have been using the stuff for about a week now and I gotta tell you I do feel a more energized. however, I made need to cut back on it a bit as I have noticed that I am getting in the bed later than normal and not sleeping sound when I do fall to sleep. Instead of taking it twice a day, I may opt to just take it in the morning. Has anyone else had this issue?


I only take it once a day, and for me it`s at bedtime, seems to help me sleep. But if you want to try it once a day, try mornings, it won`t hurt anything. > Thanks Marc


----------

